# bulging eyes and cotton growth



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

a friend of mine has a 110g that has been up for about 2 weeks.they got it,filled it and added fish.they were fine for first week or so and they have a trio of kenyi that bread and now the 2 females are in seperate holding nets.today the male kenyi died and another fish also died.it had what looked like cotton or really bad ick around its mouth and face.

one of the kenyis in the net is getting bulging eyes,lose of color and what looks like a film on its body.what should they do?

my advice was not to add fish for weeks but was to late as fish were already in.so i since have told them to at least add some kind of good bacteria from lfs and do water changes every 3 days for at least 3 weeks to a month.keep checking the water perameters.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

There is so much wrong with this scenario that I don't know where to start.

The tank obviously wasn't cycled when the fish were added. The water quality is likely the cause of the bulging eyes. The tank likely needs multiple daily water changes in order to save the poor fish.

The cottony growths sound like Columnaris, a deadly disease which will quickly wipe out the entire tank. Since we don't know the water parameters on the tank, it's impossible to advise adding meds, as antibiotics will cause even more problems with the cycle of the tank. However, not adding meds will probably allow all the fish to die, and the tank will need to be stripped down and cleaned thoroughly before starting again.

Your friend really needs to do some homework...This is a mess.

Until we get some water parameters and more information, about all I can tell you to have them do is slowly lower the tank temp to 76 degrees to slow the spread of the Columnaris.

I'm almost afraid to ask how many fish are involved total...


----------

